# Photo Tourny- Most Confusing Image



## vroom_skies

Feel free interpret as you like. Ben & I were thinking along the lines of pictures that just make no sense or are hard to tell what they are.

A tournament involves 11 entries (So there can be 10 after the original entry from the previous winner. If the previous winner doesn't choose to enter there will still only be 10 entries) The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their picture. When we have 11 entries I will create a poll in the "Off Topic" section where members can vote.

Rules:
- Absolutely no voting for your own photo.
- No spot saving, you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- Minor image adjustments can be made to the original image (please play fair).

The winner will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

The recommended photo size is 1024x768. Feel free to go larger, but please be courteous towards other members and keep it within reason.

There will be a mandatory spot saved for Ben, so there are 9 remaining slots.

Bob

Mine for now:


----------



## massahwahl

Not sure if i get the theme, but is that acceptable?

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a187/fighting_the_world/IMG_1791.jpg





Again maybe I dont get the theme, but isnt that just a photoshop gradient vroom?


----------



## MBGraphics

Great theme! very interesting 

Mine for now:
http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l59/Michael_B_01/other/IMG_2654.jpg


----------



## Motoxrdude

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v716/dragonwake13/100_0079.jpg


----------



## massahwahl

very cool MB! I assume you used a long shutter speed? what did you use to make the color?


----------



## vroom_skies

ukulele_ninja said:


> Not sure if i get the theme, but is that acceptable?
> Again maybe I dont get the theme, but isnt that just a photoshop gradient vroom?



My picture is actually a photo of my pants lol. That is sort of the direction we were thinking of.
Do you have any photos were it takes awhile to understand what it is?

Motox:
Do you as well have anything more confusing?


----------



## vroom_skies

pies said:


> Can I use this?


We would rather the images not be light blurs.
By chance do you have anything more confusing lol? 

MB-
Do you have anything more confusing as well?

If you guys don't, were not going to take you out lol, but these will be the only two light blurs allowed.


----------



## pies

I'll see what I've got thanks.


----------



## Punk

Here is mine:

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/DSC_0016-3.jpg


----------



## massahwahl

hmmm...I guess Ill see what I can find lol


----------



## massahwahl

Punk said:


> Here is mine:
> 
> http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/DSC_0016-3.jpg



I know what it is!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

ukulele_ninja said:


> I know what it is!



A sailboat?

http://www.bebo.com/FlashBox.jsp?FlashBoxId=3764764205


----------



## Motoxrdude

vroom_skies said:


> My picture is actually a photo of my pants lol. That is sort of the direction we were thinking of.
> Do you have any photos were it takes awhile to understand what it is?
> 
> Motox:
> Do you as well have anything more confusing?


Nope, lol. You can always take it out if you don't like it, I don't really care.


----------



## Ben

Punk said:


> Here is mine:
> 
> http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/DSC_0016-3.jpg



How is that picture confusing again?


----------



## MBGraphics

Haha, ok i'll try to find somthin else and put it up tomarrow


----------



## jimmymac

http://i36.tinypic.com/eurps7.jpg







about the best i can do....


----------



## Punk

Ben said:


> How is that picture confusing again?



I don't mind changing it, but have you ever seen a moon like that? It looks more like a sun to me...


----------



## Punk

Here's another one:

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/DSC_0073.jpg


----------



## Jet

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c231/userjet2005/P1060305.jpg


----------



## massahwahl

I thought he said it couldnt be light blurs?


----------



## Jet

Ah, hadn't caught that post. I'll get another up soon.


----------



## Calibretto

The best I have as far as "odd":

http://pic.leech.it/i/4815a/99454b52sunsetbrid.jpg


----------



## mep916

Am I too late? 






http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff227/mep916/IMG_2136.jpg


----------



## Jet

I'd think you're the last entry--I see 10 plus Ben.

Edit--actually there's another entry, I think. And, you may want to change your picture so it's not classified as a "light blur." (I did the same thing, so the joke's on me as well.)

Vroom
Ben
Jet
Punk
Mep
Cabriletto
Jimmymac
Motorxrdude
MBgraphics
Ukulele

not in order.


----------



## mep916

Jet said:


> Edit--actually there's another entry, I think. And, you may want to change your picture so it's not classified as a "light blur." (I did the same thing, so the joke's on me as well.)



Ah, I just reread the thread. Well, I don't think I have anything else, so my pic can excluded (unless Bob is cool with a third light blur entry). It's all good.


----------



## vroom_skies

Lets see, entries that a good so far are:
- Jimmymac's
- Punk's (second one)
- Calibretto's 
- Ben (spot saved)
- Mine
- Motorxdude 
- MBGraphics (if you have something else that's great, but your still included with that picture)
- Jet (Since Pies removed his post, you get the 2nd light blur entry, but if you have something else that would work, that would be preferred.)

Waiting for a picture change from:
- Uke
- Mep

We have room for one more, if everyone above enters.

Bob


----------



## massahwahl

I thought you said mine could stay?


----------



## Ramodkk

I'll do it:

http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc95/ramodkk/Ab022x-2.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies

ukulele_ninja said:


> I thought you said mine could stay?



Was this:


ukulele_ninja said:


> hmmm...I guess Ill see what I can find lol


Not in response to this:


vroom_skies said:


> My picture is actually a photo of my pants lol. That is sort of the direction we were thinking of.
> Do you have any photos were it takes awhile to understand what it is?



That's what I thought at least. If it wasn't, I'll take the blame and let yours stay.

Bob


----------



## massahwahl

vroom_skies said:


> Was this:
> 
> Not in response to this:
> 
> 
> That's what I thought at least. If it wasn't, I'll take the blame and let yours stay.
> 
> Bob



No im not blaming you or anything, I thought you were saying mine didnt count unless I changed it is all  If I can I'll levae it as that, when I read the theme that picture was the only one that came to mind so I guess thats how my first instinct interpreted it.


----------



## speedyink

Nooooo!!!  I can't miss 2 in a row!!  Damn, I'll have to quit working again so I can start entering these before they fill up 

Well, If someone backs out (yeah, right!) Here's an entry, which I guarantee nobody could guess.

http://fc50.deviantart.com/fs27/i/2008/166/b/e/Green_jail_by_speedyink.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies

ukulele_ninja said:


> No im not blaming you or anything, I thought you were saying mine didnt count unless I changed it is all  If I can I'll levae it as that, when I read the theme that picture was the only one that came to mind so I guess thats how my first instinct interpreted it.



That is basically what I meant. Do you have another picture that would work that is less obvious?


----------



## massahwahl

Well I guess not, you can take mine out give it to speedy


----------



## vroom_skies

There is enough room for both of you.
We just have the get the final word from Mep to see if he has another one, if he does then there wont be enough room, if he doesn't you both can fit.


----------



## speedyink

Thanks for the gesture Ukulele Ninja!



vroom_skies said:


> There is enough room for both of you.
> We just have the get the final word from Mep to see if he has another one, if he does then there wont be enough room, if he doesn't you both can fit.



Your first sentence is deceiving after reading your second sentence   But thanks anyway though


----------



## Irishwhistle

If there's still room here's mine:






http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/6656/dscf5564modifiedingimpixr4.jpg


----------



## Jet

Heh, I was thinking light blurs, in the sense of camera shake, rather than light blurs in the sense of long exposures . I have another one--post is going to be changed in the next few seconds here..


----------



## massahwahl

speedyink said:


> Thanks for the gesture Ukulele Ninja!



I guess I misunderstood the theme at first, if we both cant fit you can have the open slot.


----------



## Irishwhistle

@Vroom: I vote you should do what Ben did in the last tourny and let everyone in!


----------



## Jet

How would I have control over that?  Anyhow, I do want to fit the category, even if it takes people wanting me to get another shot twice! Another way of thinking of it is that if I have a really good shot that doesn't fit the category, it would be unfair to the others who have fit the category--they probably have better shots that don't fit. It's an overall handicap, in one way.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Jet said:


> How would I have control over that?  Anyhow, I do want to fit the category, even if it takes people wanting me to get another shot twice! Another way of thinking of it is that if I have a really good shot that doesn't fit the category, it would be unfair to the others who have fit the category--they probably have better shots that don't fit. It's an overall handicap, in one way.



lol For some reason I thought Ben put you in charge of this one... not sure why. Fixed.


----------



## Ben

someone can take my spot


----------



## pies

Is there an open spot?
I have a picture of a close up lamp shade in black and white is this an aceptible picture?
If not it's fine I'll wait for the next tourny to come up.


----------



## vroom_skies

Sorry pies, were all booked.

Here is the poll:
http://www.computerforum.com/138258-photo-tourny-most-confusing-image.html


----------

